# Factory amp & sub question



## usmonaro (Apr 9, 2009)

I have an 04 GTO and on my window sticker it said that my car came with the "premium" sound package, something like a 10speaker & so many watt factory stereo. Well I thought the factory headunit sounded horrible so I installed my own Premier stereo & some subs. 

I had no problem in doing this. But I have never seen a factory sub on my car, I am the second owner, and looking at the trunk of the car before I had installed my stereo I believe there was one in it previous to me buying the car. I am at the point I want to install an aftermarket amplifier & components for my highs & mids but I've got to figure out the wiring schematic.

Do you guys think I should just run new wiring to the speakers, plus how do you change the speakers in the dash? lol well thanks guys. 

And 10 speaker? dash left, dash right, door left, door right, rear kickpanel left, rear kickpanel right, rear deck left & rear deck right. Where's the other two???


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

usmonaro said:


> I have an 04 GTO and on my window sticker it said that my car came with the "premium" sound package, something like a 10speaker & so many watt factory stereo. Well I thought the factory headunit sounded horrible so I installed my own Premier stereo & some subs.
> 
> I had no problem in doing this. But I have never seen a factory sub on my car, I am the second owner, and looking at the trunk of the car before I had installed my stereo I believe there was one in it previous to me buying the car. I am at the point I want to install an aftermarket amplifier & components for my highs & mids but I've got to figure out the wiring schematic.
> 
> ...




I think all of the 04-06 GTO's came with a Premium sound system. 

The only options for the 05-06 models were 18in wheels and a Hood Scoop delete, A/4 or M/6 trans.

Could be wrong but the 04's offered M/6 or A/4 trans and 18in wheels as the only choices.

Did you know you can tune the Amp on your factory radio. It will make a nice difference in the sound


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Do a search, as this has been covered very well, here and the other LSx sites.

There 2 subs behind each rear headrest

The factory amp was built in the head unit, and WAY overrated.
There is also a small sub amp on the left side of the trunk.

Larry


----------



## usmonaro (Apr 9, 2009)

Sorry I didn't search, I just didn't figure that the speakers in the rear deck were considered subwoofers. They just seemed like 6X9"s to me. Either way, maybe I'm just getting into running new wires to every speaker. Any ideas on how to get the front ones out of the dash? Thanks again gus.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Try this:

LS1GTO.com Forums - Tweeter removal pics for newjerseybandit

Larry


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

You are right, Gus. There are only 8 places for 10 speakers.
I guess they count the 2-way rear side speaker as 2.

Larry


----------



## usmonaro (Apr 9, 2009)

Lol, sorry that was a typo. Not being a smart butt. I meant guys. Forgot the y apparently. Thanks again.


----------



## bscrash (Jun 13, 2009)

My brother is a multiple sound off champion including a win in a tow truck! Having good sound equipment is important but that power must travel through the wires. Your equipment will be limited by these wires.


----------



## notransistors (Jun 12, 2009)

It took me a while to realize why the stereo in my 26-year-old firebird sounds superior. I used it to play high-quality cassettes that were recorded from actual vinyl. I have yet to find a digital system that plays as good as analog. Ninty-nine percent of my large music collection is vinyl, and nothing even comes close in true sound.
Now, where did you say that Holden hid the cassette player?


----------



## chrissaints72 (Dec 31, 2008)

the rear side panel speakers count as 2 speakers eack becuase they are 2-way speakers so there are ten speakers in total. THE JUDGE


----------

